# I need opinions please on Projector selection



## Philip Nel (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi All 

I am in the market for a new projector and I have a couple of choices lined up but I would like to hear what you guys think and help me to make up my mind. I will be using the Projector in a dedicated room with no Windows whatsoever so ambient light should not be a problem. Sorry forgot to mention the screen will be between 120' and 135' and length of room 23 feet. firs chair will be 13 feet from screen. 

The contenders are.

Optoma HD91 uses LED lighting but not replaceable should something go wrong 20,000 hours bulb life should everything last that long. ( Wild card in my books and I am quite tempted to be honest) but is the 1000 lumen's enough. 

Epson TW9200 (This one seems to be the winner for me)
Epson TW7200 (if the budget cant afford the TW9200)
and Sony VPL HW55es (Here in good old South Africa I am not hearing great things about the sony like poor back up service and expensive bulb replacements.) and the poorest picture performance compared to the rest of the list(personally I think this is a load of hot air), This one has been my firs choice but I have been put off by the negative comments(should I take them seriously)

What do you guys think.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

I was going to get the Sony 55ES but decided on the 50ES to save some dough. The image it puts on my 120" diag 16:9 1.1 gain from 18.5' is stunning. When compared with other options was by far not the poorest performer in the picture category so I would take that with a huge grain of salt. My room is completely light controlled and 1K lumens would not cut it for me. 

Nothing wrong with the Epson's you mention I now prefer LCoS to LCD. If what you are looking for is an optimized black level than JVC still has a slight edge in that arena. For most it is always a trade off based on room, budget and use - 3D, gaming, mounting flexibility. That's why there is no perfect choice but usually one can find a model with the least number of compromises for their specific situation. 
Good luck with your search.
JD


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I own the 55ES and I love it. I watch movies and sports on it. I have a 119 inch screen which is 1.3 gain. I have a room that I can fully control the light but I didn't want to watch sports in the dark. Overall I'm very happy with the performance.


----------



## finalrinse (Sep 7, 2007)

ewardjr69 said:


> I own the 55ES and I love it. I watch movies and sports on it. I have a 119 inch screen which is 1.3 gain. I have a room that I can fully control the light but I didn't want to watch sports in the dark. Overall I'm very happy with the performance.


Since I'm new to projectors I would like to know what your throw and seating distance is? And do you use the lower light setting or full?


----------

